# What's that stuff in my juice?



## Angelus (2/6/17)

Hey all 

I busy vaping at the moment n noticed a odd colour of something in my juice, a darker color that is in the juice but not in the bottle.

Is it perhaps from the coil or cotton?

See in the pick to the left of the coil u will see a different colour .... not sure how easy it will be to see.


----------



## Coldcat (2/6/17)

Happens to me when I change from a darker liquid to a lighter liquid. perhaps that's the case? else could be your older liquid has oxidized/darkened from coils and mixing with the new liquid creating this. something like this doesn't bother me much.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelus (2/6/17)

Coldcat said:


> Happens to me when I change from a darker liquid to a lighter liquid. perhaps that's the case? else could be your older liquid has oxidized/darkened from coils and mixing with the new liquid creating this. something like this doesn't bother me much.



Ahhh cool stuff
Thanks for the reply


----------



## RayDeny (2/6/17)

Sweeteners burning on the coil, I get it when I use very sweet juice.


----------



## Angelus (2/6/17)

RayDeny said:


> Sweeteners burning on the coil, I get it when I use very sweet juice.



That also makes sence because this twink'd flavour juice is quite sweet but sooooooo yummmyyyyy I can't stop lol


----------



## aktorsyl (2/6/17)

Coldcat said:


> Happens to me when I change from a darker liquid to a lighter liquid. perhaps that's the case? else could be your older liquid has oxidized/darkened from coils and mixing with the new liquid creating this. something like this doesn't bother me much.


Yup, it's definitely coming from the coils. I have the same when I have either a dark or a sweet liquid in there. It looks disgusting but it's harmless.


----------



## Angelus (2/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Yup, it's definitely coming from the coils. I have the same when I have either a dark or a sweet liquid in there. It looks disgusting but it's harmless.



Hehe looks weird but is oh so yummy lol


----------



## Feliks Karp (2/6/17)

This is often the first sign of demonic possession. Soon you will be buying fidget spinners and wearing rompers with your male friends while drinking kale lattes.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## craigb (2/6/17)

Feliks Karp said:


> This is often the first sign of demonic possession. Soon you will be buying fidget spinners and wearing rompers with your male friends while drinking kale lattes.


Shem, @Feliks Karp, looking for new playmates for the romp squad? 

Back on topic, I quit like it when this happens. It's a cool sort of liquid marble effect.


----------



## blujeenz (2/6/17)

@Angelus 
Its the soak back from the heated juices close to the coil, mingling with the clearer juice still in the tank.
I get it a lot on the Kayfun 5, looks like an atomic cloud rising from the juice holes and eventually it colors the entire tank a shade darker.
A quite harmless ebb and flow and par for the course with gravity fed tanks.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

